# Sticky  Videos of Aires and their approach routes



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Videos of Aires and their Approach Routes* kindly uploaded by (_at present_) three of our members.
Links below will take you to each of their YouTube collections.

*Landyman's *channel is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC10cpU-dMK4oiXI75pINolA

*KeithChesterfield's *is https://www.youtube.com/user/KeithChesterfield

*Hogan's *is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCginphYOG8_xjbNfhRo1kgg

You can't reply on this thread, but please PM with any suggestions.

Dave


----------

